# Ashtabula



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Gonna be in the roaming shores area this weekend, wanna fish some different waters. The ash. and the grand are near by and I've fished around cedarquist park area once on the ash. with no success, not looking for anyones secret spot I'm a well seasoned fly fisherman just looking for a little direction. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Homeless people moved in to tannery hill. Be wary of crackheads in cedarquist park. Bad area to fish.

You’ll get the hey man i just got enough gas to get to the gas station but no money for gas. Can i have 20 bucks


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

hailtothethief said:


> Homeless people moved in to tannery hill. Be wary of crackheads in cedarquist park. Bad area to fish.
> 
> You’ll get the hey man i just got enough gas to get to the gas station but no money for gas. Can i have 20 bucks


Sounds like akron, ohio !!!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds like there’s some good fishing in Cedarquist Park


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've had good luck behind the hospital at ashtabula. Another good option is Conneaut they always get the most fish early. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

The harpersfield dam is pretty close by, with all this rain I'm gonna leave the gear at home and check out the dam next time I'm out there.


----------

